# problem with turbo C++ in vista



## hrushij (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi friends.....
I have a new vista home premium...and i am not able to run turbo c++ in full screen  mode...even 'cmd' also not work in fullscreen mode....
Any solution.........?????????


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 25, 2007)

google for "DOSBox" (without da quotes) .. 
Use it to open dos games, apps, or TC++ in ur case..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

reporting


----------



## Indyan (Mar 25, 2009)

is there any way to run Borland TC 3.0 in vista with functions in graphics.h working properly?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is there any way to run Borland TC 3.0 in vista with functions in graphics.h working properly?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 25, 2009)

@OP: vista doesn't support running "command prompt" based programs to run in fullscreen


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 25, 2009)

@All
Guyz my Friend had installed Vista Ultimate SP1, he is getting full screen mode of turbo c++ in Vista., But m not getting and so are others, How is he getting ? Any idea guys...


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 25, 2009)

As I suggested.. Use DOSBOX to run command in fullscreen.. and it does run dos games,apps etc without any problems.. 

Here you go (Direct link to download DOSBOX for windows): *prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dosbox/DOSBox0.72-win32-installer.exe?download


----------

